# HerToo



## nicole2011 (Jun 28, 2011)

For anyone that remembers HerToo and his story with his wife. He had moved out and filed for divorce. I have been in touch with him over private messaging for the last 2 or 3 months. He helped me out a lot with what i have going on. Within the past few weeks i hadnt heard much from him. He checked on me 2 weeks ago and i returned his message that same day and then didnt hear anything from him. So about a week later, which is last week he responded. He said he had been really sick and thought it was a sinus infection. I told him, I hope you get better soon. He came back and told me he would not be getting better. Come to find out he said he had brain, bone, organ and blood cancer. Not sure if the bone and brain spread to his organs and blood. The last time we spoke was last Thurs.and he told me that would be his final pm. He did pull the divorce papers and said he was filling out a will. I felt like i was losing a friend. Please keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

he posted in CWI last week he was leaving TAM due to health and pulled the divorce

I feared it was bad by the sound of it and unfortunately it sounds like I am right


I hope for the best


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

OMG. I hate to hear this.


----------



## LovesHerMan (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for the update. It is sobering how quickly life can change. I find that I do get absorbed in people's stories here, and I feel as sad as if I knew him in person. I will keep them in my prayers.


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very sad
My prayers are with him and his family
DG
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

So awful. He and his wife will be in my thoughts.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Damn


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Once it spreads it's only a matter of time short of a miracle.

I'll be hoping for a miracle for him then.


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

That's really sad. He will be in my prayers.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Wishing him the support and love of his family and for his family. We often lack compassion until it's too late.

Sometimes words just can't express everything we want to say - wishing a peaceful sendoff into the next life, or a successful battle in this one... Getting all teary-eyed over here now... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

How heart twisting I will keep praying. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Why Not Be Happy? (Apr 16, 2010)

Very sad.


----------

